# Will a Bamboo Shrimp, Atyopsis moluccensis, hide constantly?



## TimT (23 Aug 2014)

I bought an African Filter Shrimp (Atya gabonensis) despite reading that they often hide most of the time. I have only seen a few glimpses of it in close to a month since I bought it. 

Is it the same with the Bamboo Shrimp, Atyopsis moluccensis?

It's fine it hides some of the time but during an evening I hope that it will give a good show at least once or twice and show its cheerleader moves where you can see it.

Thanks!


----------



## mr. luke (23 Aug 2014)

It will eventually get massive and then it will come out all the time.
To lure him out try putting a perch in front of the filer outlet and he will live on it 
What fish do you have with him


----------



## TimT (24 Aug 2014)

mr. luke said:


> It will eventually get massive and then it will come out all the time.
> To lure him out try putting a perch in front of the filer outlet and he will live on it
> What fish do you have with him


Sorry, the Bamboo or the African one? Which one were you describing?

Regarding other inhabitants I have some Amano Shrimps, Otos, Lambshop Rasboa (red harlequin), Green Tetra and some Rummy Nose. So none are fin nipping or aggresive.


----------



## Crossocheilus (24 Aug 2014)

Both reach a similar size:
Africa filter shrimp 15cm (6in)
Bamboo shrimp 12cm (4.7in)

But from what mr Luke said I would assume he was referring to the African filter shrimp



mr. luke said:


> To lure him out try putting a perch in front of the filer outlet and he will live on it



I've never kept bamboo shrimp but would like to and from my research I found a lot of people saying this.

I also found that if the shrimp is combing the substrate there isn't enough food in the water for it to filter feed and so will need supplementary feeding with a powder food poured into the water flow when it is feeding.


----------



## foxfish (24 Aug 2014)

I have an African filter shrimp thing!
It lives in the overflow box to my sump, mostly in the dark & seems very well feed.
I don't want him to live there but that is his choice!
I did have two & spent a lot of time building caves etc where they could live but no they only like the little filter overflow box.
I don't know what happened to the smaller one but, the one that is left is about 4" long & he has been with us for about 8 months I think.


----------



## mr. luke (24 Aug 2014)

Sorry i was refering to the african fan shrimp.
They both reach a similar length as stated but the sheer bulk of the african fan's is scary looking 
They are both terratorial species but do not have the capacity to damage each other if you wanted to mix the species together. They will fight it out for the best pech though. 
When either reach full size and feel secure they will be much more active. 
Despite popular belief i think they will comb the substrate no matter how well fed they are.


----------



## TimT (26 Sep 2014)

Yay! He is out and about giving a good show  :


----------

